# My first real try at food photography



## Fidi (May 1, 2012)

Hallo,
I have a little blog (in German),mostly on clicker training pets, but with some off-topic sections, one called "in the kitchen".
For this I photographed some step-by-step recipes which looked rather awful.

Then I came accross Hélène Dujardin's book "Plate to pixel".

My next try was at a birthdaycard for a friend which was to capture a birthday table with wine and cake.

Here a some samples.

Feel free to comment and criticise (but keep in mind, it was my first try ).

Best,
Fidi

PS
My first try on my blog --- not very inspiring...:x


----------



## PapaMatt (May 1, 2012)

Wow, over 70 views and no quotes? I think the white balance is off on both, changed this one a bit?


----------



## Balmiesgirl (May 1, 2012)

PapaMatt said:
			
		

> Wow, over 70 views and no quotes?



lol... When u can't say something nice  .........
Ok sorry...
 I think they are too busy, but that is a personal preference. The white balance does seem slightly off. But basically I would try to simplify it or get in closer and choose one main element.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 1, 2012)

I think there's too many competing elements in my opinion. Also, for food photography (and a lot of other forms of photography) I prefer a longer focal length to get a more realistic perspective on the food with the least amount of distortion possible. As Matt stated, the WB needs a gentle adjustment to correct the red cast. 

Here's a shot that my girlfriend and I set up after we made some Banana cupcakes with peanut butter frosting. We took this with a 30x60" softbox and a reflector using a 50mm lens on a full frame camera:


----------



## jowensphoto (May 2, 2012)

> ...we made some Banana cupcakes with peanut butter frosting.



OMG. That sounds amaaaaaazing. Our local bakery has bacon with maple frosting and bacon bits on top. Yum-o.


I haven't any experience with food photography, but I think this is a time when less is more. Let the beauty of the food show through: the color, texture, shape. I think if you deconstruct the photos you posted and focus on single elements you'll have better luck.


----------



## Dillard (May 2, 2012)

I find the red background a little distracting overall


----------



## joel28 (May 2, 2012)

Where can i learn about and purchase the props?


----------



## fenderjaguar (May 2, 2012)

In all of your pictures your plates which hold the subject of your photos is cut off. The framing is all off.


----------

